

Kickstarter documentary on Entrepreneurs & US Immigration - tarikjn

Hi everyone,<p>I am directing a documentary about the US immigration to speak out about
the difficulties for entrepreneurs to secure visas or be admitted as
business visitors, and in particular those raising or seeking to raise
angel-funding. It also concerns foreign entrepreneurs going through the Y Combinator program. I need your support to reach the goal of $2,000 to
finance the documentary:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/59308445/tech-entrepreneurs-and-us-immigration-a-documentar<p>As of right now, there are 7 days to go ad $850 to raise, please support!<p>-Tarik
======
revorad
This is a great initiative. You should definitely submit a new story here
directly linking to the kickstarter page. But, this is probably the worst time
of year to do it. So, wait until the 27th at least.

~~~
tarikjn
Thanks for the advice and retweet Hrishi! There won't be many days left then,
but hopefully we reach the $2,000 just in time!

------
antonioe
Supported! Can't wait to see the film when it's complete. Great topic that
effects all people in tech.

